# This is kinda mean of me ...but..



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

When I'm not feeling so great about the way I look I look at these images & suddenly feel much better about my looks 
https://www.google.com/search?q=wor...ved=0ahUKEwi0-LCB7tzKAhVT3mMKHTgNBekQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2016)

I've never seen anything quite that bad in our shops in Australia ...however I have seen ladies and men go into Target,and Woolworths in their winter PJ's with no shoes on ..hwell:  And that's in a country town where I live.....maybe it's just me but I  really don't understand why it's so hard to change into something appropriate for shopping :shrug:


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2016)

A trip to Walmart will usually do that for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> I've never seen anything quite that bad in our shops in Australia ...however I have seen ladies and men go into Target,and Woolworths in their winter PJ's with no shoes on ..hwell:  And that's in a country town where I live.....maybe it's just me but I  really don't understand why it's so hard to change into something appropriate for shopping :shrug:



I don't get it either.  You don't have to look like you just stepped out of a fashion magazine, but it seems like you could put on something halfway decent to go shopping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

A lot of those looks are the worst of the worst (some made to be that way on purpose)....better not to compare yourself to others.  Just feel good about yourself, we're all individuals, and remember beauty's only skin-deep.


----------



## Linda (Feb 3, 2016)

My brother gets so upset when he sees people in town wearing PJ pants but now I notice kids are even wearing them to school.  I have trouble telling PJ pants from those cool Chefs pants anyway.   I don't care what people wear out in public as long as they don't make me look at any of their body parts I don't want to see.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey, they've been at our Walmart!!! More guilty fun is the scandal rags with celebrities wrinkled, botoxed and still falling apart. You see some of them and whew, hey we're not doing bad at all.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 3, 2016)

You are beautiful.
Confidennce is beauty.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 3, 2016)

I am reminded of the woman in the bank wearing a bikini who appeared to be 10 months pregnant.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

The store I worked in there was a regular customer my Dad called a "19/72". From the back sprayed on jeans, leather jacket and huge blonde hair...from the front from chest to toes all orange leather blehhhhh


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 3, 2016)

On average, we are not a pretty lot.


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2016)

jujube said:


> A trip to Walmart will usually do that for me.



I never go there for exactly that reason.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2016)

As long as people are clean, reasonably covered up, the rest is none of my business. I see the damage  body shaming does. I don't find it funny. But hey, fat is fair game?  Not to this Canuck.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> As long as people are clean, reasonably covered up, the rest is none of my business. I see the damage  body shaming does. I don't find it funny. But hey, fat is fair game?  Not to this Canuck.



Well said


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have never had any interest in my looks. As long as I am clean and tidy that is all that concerns me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

It's not really so much body shaming. Heck I've known women who were four of me rolled together, yet wore their size beautifully and proudly. But shopping in bunny slippers and maybe a ripped shirt, a  few rollers in your hair...come on the store isn't your living room.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 4, 2016)

If someone is severely depressed their appearance means very little to them.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 4, 2016)

A head teacher of a primary school (4-11) in Darlington, England wrote a letter to parents requesting that they didn't wear their nightclothes when bring their kids to school in the morning. Some even wore them to school assemblies to which they had been invited to attend!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2016)

Mitchezz you are entirely correct. I think the average person would be amazed at the hidden pain most people carry. I also think it says more about us if we nitpick about other people's appearance, than it does about them.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2016)

Wearing pajamas to school is not appropriate for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> As long as people are clean, reasonably covered up, the rest is none of my business. I see the damage  body shaming does. I don't find it funny. But hey, fat is fair game?  Not to this Canuck.



I agree Shalimar, size and shape means nothing to me, but proper attire for a persons shape and size does..  My Mom always said you may not be able to afford the best of clothes but a bar of soap costs next to nothing. A person can always be clean. I have had to get out of line because the person in front of me checking out had such an out right stink I thought I would pass out.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 4, 2016)

I always assume that if someone is smelly and not dressed appropriately, they have some sort of medical/mental condition hampering their functioning. When I see someone who is severely overweight, I conclude that person has a problem they are struggling with, emotional or physical as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> It's not really so much body shaming. Heck I've known women who were four of me rolled together, yet wore their size beautifully and proudly. But shopping in bunny slippers and maybe a ripped shirt, a  few rollers in your hair...come on the store isn't your living room.



Absolutely right *..Fur!*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't think anyone was trying to body shame anyone else. That would be rather strange on my part since I'm fat myself. It was some of the ENSEMBLES I found humorous & not what was underneath them. Maybe some people looked at the pictures and focused on the bodies and not what they were wearing. I noticed some of the crazy get-ups the bodies had on. ..not noticing the bodies.  And yes.. if someone walks around in a large store wearing a raccoon hat and fish net stockings under a pair of daisy dukes with a silk shirt and pearls or something similar I would probably find it humorous.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 4, 2016)

It seems like anything goes as far as dress is concerned and the fashion police are out in full force but not much they can do about what others choose to wear.  Besides, plenty of other things to worry about, i.e. hope no one takes out their guns if they don't like what they see.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Cookie said:


> It seems like anything goes as far as dress is concerned and the fashion police are out in full force but not much they can do about what others choose to wear.  Besides, plenty of other things to worry about, i.e. hope no one takes out their guns if they don't like what they see.


I'm more worried about the humor police  I might get shot for trying to lighten up and have a laugh .


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2016)

When I saw those pix, I didn't so much notice the people's size, but the fact that some of them had their butt hanging out, which is grossly inappropriate, or were wearing generally grossly inappropriate clothing to be out in public.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 4, 2016)

I guess it might be fun to mock and laugh at others, as long as you don't mind being the 'butt' of someone else's jokes.  Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Kadee (Feb 4, 2016)

Talking about fashion police ,We have a woman who attends dancing in our area ..99% of the time she dresses in black ..however she goes around the room checking hem lengths,bra straps showing etc and has a word to women if she thinks they are showing anything SHE  thinks inappropriate


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I guess it might be fun to mock and laugh at others, as long as you don't mind being the 'butt' of someone else's jokes.  Ha ha ha ha ha


You certainly are entitled to your opinions & I feel no need to control what you think and feel. Have a nice day


----------



## drifter (Feb 4, 2016)

I like that, Shalimar.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I would like to add that if I ever walk into a large store with half or more of my nasty ol arse exposed and other strange garb and someone posts a picture of me doing that online please do feel free to laugh your head off.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wearing pajamas to school is not appropriate for obvious reasons.



It almost seems a fashion trend in the UK at present, which is CRAZY! People, more often women rather than men, will go to the supermarket in their night attire!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

I wear a nose ring, two piece Sikh style embroidered suits. I have wavy copper coloured hair which hangs halfway down my hips. Sometimes braided, sometimes loose. Lots of bracelets. I have a pair of gold lame cowgirl boots. Fake nails painted to 

match outfits. I have a friend who sometimes applies henna to my hands. Guess that qualifies me for the walmart snicker posts, tor perhaps, in some places, a few racial/Muslim ones also. Canucks don't find this thread amusing in the least. Spin it 

how you will, this is profiling, pure and simple.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

These online pictures are very very extreme and probably rare examples and might even be staged for all we know.

If I compare myself to them, thinking that because I am not as bad and I feel better about myself, then perhaps standards should be raised, or maybe a self-esteem workshop, support group or therapy might be in order.  Our self esteem should not depend on being better than the worst of the worst examples of human dysfunction.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

I hear you Cookie. Self esteem at the expense of others is a warning sign. What bothers me also, is that humour is often the first step in the dehumanisation of any "group" of people we find inappropriate. This is followed all too frequently by marginalisation, and verbal abuse, sometimes physical violence, suicide. Hmmm. Compassion workshops might be a plus.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

I wear a nose ring, two piece Sikh style embroidered suits. I have wavy copper coloured hair which hangs halfway down my hips. Sometimes braided, sometimes loose. Lots of bracelets. I have a pair of gold lame cowgirl boots. Fake nails painted to match outfits. I have a friend who sometimes applies henna to my hands.

Not goofy in the least, it sounds like you have a beautiful sense of style! I have a wrist tattoo and layer strands of bead bracelets as well. Those boots sound awesome. N' yes I have acrylic nails that are everything from French manicure to neon cheetah print. I've been known to add red or purple lowlights to my ponytail for fun. 

There's a huge difference between a sense of individual style and the trolls of Walmart IMHO


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

Shali, your outfits sound so beautiful, and I'm sure no one would ever find them anything but fabulous!  

I am still perplexed about those pictures though, as we have Walmarts here where I have shopped many times and have never ever seen anything but decently dressed people who seem to be have it very together, even in the summer when people wear less clothing.  Is this maybe common someplace down south of our border, in some marginalized neighborhood where there are also many handicapped people?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

I wonder the same thing Cookie? I certainly have never been in contact with it here. Perhaps a reflection on the advantages of 
Canadian healthcare? Thanks for the compliment re my outfits. What is a Walmart troll? I thought trolls were nasty Internet pot stirrers,  or mythical beings that lived under bridges attempting to eat Billy Goat Gruff etc?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I came here because I was lonely hoping to find friends. I'm lonely. My last kid went off to college. I have no one living with me and my chihuahua is short on conversation. My nature is usually to joke around and try to make people laugh or smile sharing a joke or something here and there.  It was never my intention to stir a pot , hurt anyone. The sanctimonious judgement I am receiving for having made the mistake of posting one stupid thing is shocking. 
Now the pile on starts. I'm now being sanctimoniously lectured about people's 'feelings'  while the same hypocrits are having no regard for mine whatsoever as my motives are dissected and the analysis begins. I will say I was trying to lighten things up and make someone smile. Those were my INTENTIONS when I posted this thread. 
I'm really sorry that my mistake has been so disturbing . 
Don't worry. You've done your work. I won't be able to make any friends here now. I'll leave. Congratulations. At least you can have the satisfaction of knowing you are such kind people who would never disregard someone's feelings. 
Now go ahead and drone on and on and beat a dead horse.
No you aren't internet bullies ganging up to shame someone- not you. LOL


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

We used to live in a very small town in Pennsylvania. There was a Walmart supercenter that was the sole provider for counties around. Such a mix of people it was almost surreal sometimes. Camo and tons of hunting gear, people of all ages tended to be mega plus size, add the Amish families in traditional dress, a handful of teens searching for their inner goth...possible wearing camo and black bonnets. Oy, that I can remember why I came back to Jersey<<<shudder>>>


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

BW, I'm sure you meant no real harm, some people have their own opinions which they are entitled to. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> When I'm not feeling so great about the way I look I look at these images & suddenly feel much better about my looks
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wor...ved=0ahUKEwi0-LCB7tzKAhVT3mMKHTgNBekQ_AUIBygC




Boy, that dang Phil sure gets around!!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow Denise!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

Holy cannoli¡  !!   Why, I ask, Why?  

Bw,  we don't always have to agree on things or find the same things amusing, and that's OK. We've all been through the same thing, best to relax and nothing personal. We all have something to say on this subject, and we do, as you have seen.  Stay cool!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've seen a few of these vids on Walmartians (they're name for them not mine) and I really think it's about exhibitionism.  These folks are getting notoriety, maybe hoping for their 15 minutes of fame.  I mean I saw what looked like some accidents like ripping their drawers or something, but these people are famous it seems to me.  It's all about "show biz" is what I think.  I could be wrong

I was taught modesty when I was growing up so I do dress modestly.  I got a bit carried away in my teens with the short shorts and bopping around with jeans and a bikini top.  But I snapped outa that pretty quick.  I'm still old fashioned (although I will make a video, or off-color joke at times) for the most part


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Yikes!  Nobody dislikes any posters on this thread. Different opinions, even strong ones, were not intended as character assassination. I certainly do not see any reason to leave. If there are hurt feelings, we can discuss them, hopefully work it all out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow Denise!



Well, I only thought it was Phil, easy mistake to make, LOL!! He's gonna choke me


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> BW, I'm sure you meant no real harm, some people have their own opinions which they are entitled to. Don't let it bother you.



Couldn't agree more Rose...!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

Pride Parade 1996, it was EXCELLENT!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry I missed it Fur, LOL!!  That mouse is bustin me up, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Boy, that dang Phil sure gets around!!



That?!?

Oh, that's just a little something I threw on at the last minute.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I knew that was you all the time!!  The mask didn't fool be one bit, LOL!!

Looks more like you threw something off


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

I find that on the verge of rude.... very close to rude.... almost rude.... soon to be rude.... just about rude....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I find that on the verge of rude.... very close to rude.... almost rude.... soon to be rude.... just about rude....



Thank you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out what cookie is pointing at, LOL!  Cookie, give me a break, who was rude??  Wait, I know the answer, all of us??


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

Um, I don't think the photograph...I mean best buddy has had far more revealing outfits...besides Philly is still ripped, it's all good...


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, I was just kidding around about the picture of guy in ultra skimpy shorts and purple hair -- don't mean anything by it.... not about anything really or anyone..... no no, you guys aren't rude or almost rude or on the verge of rude.  but if that guys shorts get any smaller, it might get rude -- ha ha   -- no worries.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I wear a nose ring, two piece Sikh style embroidered suits. I have wavy copper coloured hair which hangs halfway down my hips. Sometimes braided, sometimes loose. Lots of bracelets. I have a pair of gold lame cowgirl boots. Fake nails painted to
> 
> match outfits. I have a friend who sometimes applies henna to my hands. Guess that qualifies me for the walmart snicker posts, tor perhaps, in some places, a few racial/Muslim ones also. Canucks don't find this thread amusing in the least. Spin it
> 
> how you will, this is profiling, pure and simple.



Sheesh..........how long does it take you to get ready?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh geez, I should have known Cookie  Cool, I am glad you are still Cookie, LMAO!!


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That?!?
> 
> Oh, that's just a little something I threw on at the last minute.
> 
> View attachment 26564



"Threw on"...........looks like most of it fell right back off.

Someone said above that many of the pics look staged and this is definitely one of those....Phil is obviously smiling straight into the camera.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Ready, Mitchezz, not long at all!


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ready, Mitchezz, not long at all!



You are a very naughty girl...................but I like that about you lol


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Why thank you Mitchezz!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Sheesh..........how long does it take you to get ready?



I'm assuming the wait would be worth it, however long ... :cower:



mitchezz said:


> "Threw on"...........looks like most of it fell right back off.



It's a process ...



> Someone said above that many of the pics look staged and this is definitely one of those....Phil is obviously smiling straight into the camera.



Oh, so now my photo manipulation skills are being brought into question?

Or are you saying that Phil never smiles? 

(They're both true - just asking ...)


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow

Wtf happened here?
BW left?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

I would like to apologize for having a hurt feeling baby tantrum and leaving..sometimes I'm overly sensitive and a big ol baby. I'm sorry


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2016)

BW, I honour your strength and courage in coming back and facing us, standing accountable. We all have our sensitivities, our triggers if you will. Certainly, many of us have blown up on the threads. Welcome back, I think you will find friends here. Hugs.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I would like to apologize for having a hurt feeling baby tantrum and leaving..sometimes I'm overly sensitive and a big ol baby. I'm sorry



You have no need to apologise BW you didn't do anything wrong...and welcome back chikadee ..you were missed!!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> BW, I honour your strength and courage in coming back and facing us, standing accountable. We all have our sensitivities, our triggers if you will. Certainly, many of us have blown up on the threads. Welcome back, I think you will find friends here. Hugs.


hugs back. Thank you.
sometimes it's hormones. The other night I was watching Family Guy cartoon and started to boohoo like crazy over the way Meg ( a character) was being treated. That's when I realized something was off LOL. Doctor said it was because my thyroid meds needing to be re adjusted and changed. I'm REALLY glad I was offline that night LOL


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> You have no need to apologise BW you didn't do anything wrong...and welcome back chikadee ..you were missed!!


Thanks HollyDolly


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I would like to apologize for having a hurt feeling baby tantrum and leaving..sometimes I'm overly sensitive and a big ol baby. I'm sorry



I am glad you are back,it shows courage.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> You have no need to apologise BW you didn't do anything wrong...and welcome back chikadee ..you were missed!!



This is an interesting reply.

BW apologised that she had a baby tantrum on the people who didn't agree on her original post of her making fun of people (who noone in their right mind would go out like that)to make herself feel better ,which in itself is wrong and you say she didn't do anything wrong? So,our  opinion doesn't  count ?


We try to take 2 steps forward and I'm  sorry to say that some people take us back 3 steps.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeehoots, some political forums have done that to me too. It's okay we all have our days.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

I would not dabble in political forums cause I would not know wtf I'm talking about,llol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I would like to apologize for having a hurt feeling baby tantrum and leaving..sometimes I'm overly sensitive and a big ol baby. I'm sorry



No need to apologize, you obviously weren't the only one here that was overly sensitive....hugs.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2016)

Vicky, that has never stopped any of us before. Boom. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. The AntiPhil made me do it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Vicky, that has never stopped any of us before. Boom. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. The AntiPhil made me do it!



Huh? Wha'? Auntie Phil?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for your apology and returning BW, although it doesn't seem necessary to me at all.  Sometimes threads get stretched a bit out of shape, all in the name of some excitement in our otherwise boring lives (I speak for myself).  It is a good topic and very thought provoking, and with personal image and weight such a stinging hot topic, its not surprising that it stirred up some flurry.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 7, 2016)

Scary, Phil, very scary.  Bad hair (and body) day?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2016)

Sigh Phil. Anti, not auntie. AntiValentine's day. AntiPhil. Dark, dangerous, demented???? Certainly disoriented. Egads. Gadzooks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Scary, Phil, very scary.  Bad hair (and body) day?



Actually I just left the hairdressers ... 



Shalimar said:


> Sigh Phil. Anti, not auntie. AntiValentine's day. AntiPhil. Dark, dangerous, demented???? Certainly disoriented. Egads. Gadzooks.



You forgot distracted.

Oh, I get it now ... ANTI Phil ... HA hahahahahahaha ... *burp* 

I'm not dark, dangerous and demented - I'm light, loving and ... um ... legal? No, wait ... um ... loquacious.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 7, 2016)

Loopy.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Huh? Wha'? Auntie Phil?
> 
> View attachment 26645



Now THAT'S scary!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I would like to apologize for having a hurt feeling baby tantrum and leaving..sometimes I'm overly sensitive and a big ol baby. I'm sorry



I'm so glad you're back!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Vicky, that has never stopped any of us before. Boom. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. The AntiPhil made me do it!



Lmao

I love it,say your opinion.....MAYBE 


Phil,you sexy thing you.lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Loopy.



That works nicely.



Butterfly said:


> Now THAT'S scary!



"Gimme a dollar - NOW!"



vickyNightowl said:


> Lmao
> 
> Phil,you sexy thing you.lol



Words will get you everywhere.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Words will get you everywhere.



 yay 

Lol


----------



## Linda (Feb 7, 2016)

Glad you are back BW.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> When I'm not feeling so great about the way I look I look at these images & suddenly feel much better about my looks
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wor...ved=0ahUKEwi0-LCB7tzKAhVT3mMKHTgNBekQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Debby (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know what is going on at your Walmarts folks, but the Walmart in New Minas, Nova Scotia never has shoppers like those, that I've ever seen!  

Personally, I couldn't do more than scan through the first couple rows of photos because I got too embarrassed for those folks.  But maybe we should be taking a different perspective and should be just a wee bit impressed by the fact that they don't care what you and I think about how they dress.  

I was once in a thrift store and casually looked to the right of me and an older man (probably 65+) was standing there, tall and thin with a long grey beard, and he was wearing ladies heels and a shirt skirt and blouse.  And as the weeks and months went by, I happened to notice him elsewhere in town and always dressed as I first saw him.  My guess is he was a man who'd long felt he was transgender or simply liked the feel of women's clothes and finally (?) got brave enough to just follow his own heart.  For that I give him a great deal of credit because I am not and never have been that courageous.  Heck, the only reason I made it through high school unscathed was because I made an absolute art out of blending into the background and remaining invisible.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2016)

There IS a point though where bravery becomes foolishness. You already knew that in high school. I can't imagine the hassles that man got on a daily basis.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2016)

There is no proof that the photographs on that site are even from Walmarts.  I believe they are a compilation/collection put together by someone who wanted to show some extremes for his own benefit, whatever that was and could easily have been staged or set up with paid models.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 23, 2016)

No Walmart in OZ so such amazing sights are unknown to me.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2016)

Since, I've never seen such people in the Walmart's I've frequented, I was curious as I too, so I thought the pictures were staged but apparently they're not.  I get no pleasure in making fun of these people, though when I first saw them years ago, I too laughed in disbelief.  I'm thinking some obviously have issues to go out in public dressed as they do, but, whatever floats their boat, I imagine, I've made people laugh at something I've worn a time or two or something I've done in general.  Anyway, I did read the originators' website and it appears legit anyone interested can find the info on the net if they care to  really want it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2016)

They have some FaceBook Sites..
.
ONE
.
Two


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

BW I'm getting on this bus late (just ran across it) but you have no reason to apologize to anyone for anything......sometimes here posts are taken out of context either by accident or on purpose and then the sharks come to feed with each one trying to outdo the other by taking a bigger bite. 

I found the pictures amusing which I'm sure is how you meant them to be taken......again, I found the pictures amusing.

Having said that BW we'll now let them feed on me for awhile......there's plenty of me to go around.


----------



## Raven (Feb 24, 2016)

I go to Walmart occasionally in my eastern province and I have never seen anyone dressed
inappropriately like those pictures!
Most folks are casually and neatly dressed for shopping.
Makes me wonder where those pictures came from.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> BW I'm getting on this bus late (just ran across it) but you have no reason to apologize to anyone for anything......sometimes here posts are taken out of context either by accident or on purpose and then the sharks come to feed with each one trying to outdo the other by taking a bigger bite.
> 
> I found the pictures amusing which I'm sure is how you meant them to be taken......again, I found the pictures amusing.
> 
> Having said that BW we'll now let them feed on me for awhile......there's plenty of me to go around.





For the record, my opinion was not to chastise the OP, but just my opinion on what I feel about those pictures and the people, at this point, you are late to the whatever game you feel was played and may be the only one still interested in playing the biting game.  Just sayin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> ... Having said that BW we'll now let them feed on me for awhile......there's plenty of me to go around.



Chomp, chomp!


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

AprilT said:


> For the record, my opinion was not to chastise the OP, but just my opinion on what I feel about those pictures and the people, at this point, you are late to the whatever game you feel was played and may be the only one still interested in playing the biting game.  Just sayin.



You know the old saying, "better late than never". 

Well darn April, so there's no one else interested in biting huh ?......may I just nibble a little bit ?


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Chomp, chomp!
> 
> View attachment 27106



Take smaller bites Philly......save some for the others.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> Take smaller bites Philly......save some for the others.



Aw, shucks!

*nibble, nibble*


----------



## AprilT (Feb 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> You know the old saying, "better late than never".
> 
> Well darn April, so there's no one else interested in biting huh ?......may I just nibble a little bit ?




I guess a little nibble won't do much harm.  :shark:


----------

